# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Comic Book Legends Revealed: Why Did Wolverine <em>Really</em> Stab His Own Teammate?

## CBR News

This week's CBLR reveals why Wolverine really stabbed Rachel, plus Magneto's original fate in "X-Men vs. Avengers" and PAD's "Star Trek: TNG" novel.


_Full article here._

----------

